# Gas Augers



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm definitely getting a gas powered auger this year. I've always had an 8" hand auger and don't want the exercise anymore. Any suggestions in which gas powered auger to buy and where to get it at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I personally don't know anything about the different brands but a lot of the guys I see up north, that get to fish a good bit more than us, run Jiffy augers. I have to assume, based on their popularity, that they must have found that balance between performance and affordability. 
I purchased an Ice Gator electric auger last year and love it. I would recommend taking a look at them before you make a purchase. It is a beast and I have drilled 30+ holes on days without it even slowing down. I really like the fact that it is quiet and I don't have to worry about pissing off lake residents at predawn hours on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a strikemaster lazer mag and love it. It starts easily and cuts really fast...has served me very well over the last two seasons. It hardly uses any gas...I really have no complaints at all.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I currently own a Strikemaster Lazer, I have a 6inch and 8 inch auger for it. I owned a 10 inch and sold it because of the treacherous hole they leave. Let me tell ya, it's no fun being up to your giggee in cold water because you drilled a hole and it filled in with snow unbenounced to you. Almost all of your fish will come thru an 8 inch hole, gills work good thru a 4 or 6 inch hole. If your gonna do alot of sight fishin, the larger hole works best, just here in Ohio, an 8 inch will let about any fish thru the hole. As far as brands, they all work, just need to fit your budget as they can get pretty pricey.Figure shack, auger,lures,heater, poles and propane and a years worth of gas and bait, better get a loan !!!But once you have the auger head you want, just change bits, it's alot cheaper that way. You just have to watch what direction the auger turns as to what brands will interchange. Mike


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

fish, i definatly agree with papa. i sold my strikemaster strikelite last year and also purchased the electric ice gator. definatly give them a look before you buy a gas auger.i fish alot of ice fishing tourneys and i have drilled over 100+ holes without it slowing down with a 7" drill on it. in my opinion they are the best auger you can buy right now. and you want to talk about cutting through ice. these things smoke any gas auger out there. no fumes no pouring mixing gas just rip holes.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Gas Augers are great - when they run right (if they run at all). It seems like the electric Augers have a lot less B.S. to contend with. Consider an electric one if you prefer an Auger with less "complications".


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Be careful of using gas augers on impoundments that do not allow gas boat motors in the summer. The same regs apply to any gas motors including augers.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

They are all junk if the blades are Dull or bent,,,,


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

yknotfrank said:


> Be careful of using gas augers on impoundments that do not allow gas boat motors in the summer. The same regs apply to any gas motors including augers.


I didn't think or know about that. Good point. Maybe I should look into an electric auger. Thanks for the help.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

how much are those electric augers?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I think falbinki said it best. The ice gator just rips through the ice and does'nt quit. My partner for ice fishing tourneys and i cut almost 175 holes through 17 inches of ice last year at Hamlin lake and still had juice for more. ( attacker 2 head and brand new 6 inch Nils Master auger ).The only downside of the gator is it is very heavy unless you get the lithium batteries. Hope this helps !!! and if you ice fish in the akron/ cleveland area, your more than welcome to try mine out on the ice. 

Sean


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Attacker 2 head 400$ and Nils Master auger 109$


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> Attacker 2 head 400$ and Nils Master auger 109$


My Ice Gator came with a shaft adapter that allowed me to use the auger/blade from my Strikemaster hand auger. That makes the $109 Nils optional.  The new 6" Nils certainly will allow for more holes than my 7" Mora but I don't fish ice tourneys and don't have a need for 175 holes in a day. These things also fully recharge in a couple hours.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

> Attacker 2 head 400$ and Nils Master auger 109$
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1096292#ixzz12jSE9nzc


So where are you getting the Attacker 2 head for 4 bills? I can't seem to find a deal like that anywhere. I'm really interested in getting one of these this year. I met up with someone last season using one of these and he just couldn't say enough about it. Looks like the Li-Ion version would be for the best. Has anyone heard of any battery problems?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

at www.fish307.com, i paid 399$ last year. lith. battery pack is 289$ alone.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Fish2Win. Thats one of the places i've been shopping. I've bought stuff from them before and they seem to be good souce. Looks like the prices went up this year...$430 for lead core battery model and $590 for Li-Ion. As ALWAYS, I should have bought last year and saved. I really want one of the Li-Ion's but that may be a little out of my budget...may have to hump the Jiffy around another year.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

hawgjam why do you want the lith. batt? auger weight? more holes ? just curious. My set up gives me about 200 plus holes through 10 inches of ice and 170 through 15 - 17 inches, let me know if i can help 


Sean


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Fish2Win...just the weight issue with the li-ion vs. lead core. I think it's like a 10 or 12lb. difference if I remember right. I already drag so much stuff out on the ice that I'm always thinking less weight. $590 is a hefty price for an auger. My Jiffy is heavy, but it was paid for years ago. I may have to stick with what I have for now.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> Gas Augers are great - when they run right (if they run at all). It seems like the electric Augers have a lot less B.S. to contend with. Consider an electric one if you prefer an Auger with less "complications".



For two seasons now my Strikemaster Lazer-mag has fired up on the first or second pull every time, and has been 100% reliable and easy to use. It's very light weight. Plus I happen to like the smell of 2stroke exhaust, call me crazy..


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I just went to the gator website. I never knew they even had electric augers ! Man is that thing nice........pricey, but sweet !


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate ice fishing next to someone with a gas auger. Definately looking into a gator myself


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If someone wants an electric but cant afford an attacker, i have a strikemaster electra 12000 for sale. It has a 6" blade that cuts fast and smooth. You wont get 175 holes with it unless you use the 12 volt plug that you can hook up to a trolling motor battery. The plug is included with the purchase price. This is it. http://www.fishusa.com/StrikeMaster-Electra-Lazer-12000-DP-Power-Ice-Augers_p.html

If you're seriously looking to go electric at an affordable price, contact me and let's try to work a deal out on mine.
I dont have the car charger for this unit.


----------

